# Braking noise - grinds like worn brake pads from Day One



## RedZen (Oct 10, 2019)

We picked up our Tesla Model 3 on August 30 2019, and love it. BUT...when braking from about 8km to 5km/hr, there is a sound reminiscent of past ICE experience with worn brake pads. It just sounds bad...initially, we thought, well maybe that's the way it is...but I just can't get past it. Is this normal with a Tesla? Should I be calling service support?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

RedZen said:


> Is this normal with a Tesla?


No


RedZen said:


> Should I be calling service support?


Yes. Some people have had issues with bad clips.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

I have this with mine and when I lived on the Oregon Coast with my diesel VW's. I think the problem lies with lack of use. Depending on your driving style, these cars don't need very much use of wheel brakes. Therefore the rotors don't stay polished and you will get the rough brake sounds. You could have a problem, but I wouldn't take a special ferry ride to have it looked at. It's probably just the dampness in the air.


----------



## RedZen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks iCHris93 & RonAz. Yes, I'd rather avoid a trip off Vancouver Island "just in case", but understand there is an on-island service and was thinking ofsending an inquiry. It's intersting to me that if applying brakes at higher speed for an unexpected need to stop, I don't hear it. It is in the lowest range of speed that the sound is very audible. I had wondered if all cars are like that and the relative quiet was the issue--but it does not sound good at all. Will monitor--maybe use a bit more (you're right, I use rgen almost exclusively and brakes only when necessary). Thanks again.


----------



## Ferociious (Aug 16, 2019)

I have the same issue, a grinding noise when softly braking at low speeds


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Do a few moderate/heavy braking runs from high speed to clean up the pads and rotors. If the sound persists you may need brake service as others suggest.


----------

